# A Few New Duck Calls



## Shagee415 (Jan 4, 2014)

Made a few before coming offshore.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shagee415 (Jan 4, 2014)

LOL yeah its been rough.


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 4, 2014)

VERY NICE!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep, all very nice looking !


----------



## khobson (Jan 4, 2014)

I like all three but the added checking detail on the 2nd one really stands out! Great job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 4, 2014)

Some nice looking calls you got there.

Ray


----------



## Shagee415 (Jan 4, 2014)

Txs guys it means a lot for other woodworkers to like my work. As always I am open for things that I can improve on in any way.


----------



## SENC (Jan 4, 2014)

Well done, Shane!



Shagee415 said:


> Made a few before coming offshore.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 4, 2014)

Beautiful work! I've never made a duck call, but I sure like seeing a pretty piece of wood well turned and finished.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shagee415 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Doc the 1st and 3rd call is wood I got from Marcus HRB. The middle one is some thin-win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 4, 2014)

I know how hard it is to get the right sound, like "Here Duck, Here" and "Come on Ducky".

Ray

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bearmanric (Jan 4, 2014)

Those turned out nice. Rick


----------



## Shagee415 (Jan 5, 2014)

txs Rick


----------



## Tclem (Jan 5, 2014)

When you get ready to trade a duck call for a grunt call let me know. 
Tony


----------



## myingling (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice turns

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shagee415 (Jan 5, 2014)

goslin99 said:


> Only way I could get a better determination would require that first one to be sent to Arkansas for up close inspection.


Man that thing didn't last long maybe a couple hrs on Facebook and it was gone. I even priced it high hoping no one would buy it. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shagee415 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tclem said:


> When you get ready to trade a duck call for a grunt call let me know.
> Tony



Hey Tony I turn grunts too. But if you really wanted one we could trade for some wood for one.


----------



## Shagee415 (Jan 5, 2014)

I 


goslin99 said:


> Ha ha.. should have priced higher! LOL


thought I did. Had it for 120.00 and guy still wanted it. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shagee415 (Jan 5, 2014)

120.00 is high in my area. But I do sell some that high. All my acrylic calls go for 100-130. The wife open the box of that HRB the other day and said dang you have enough wood already. I said you can never have enough wood. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 5, 2014)

Shagee415 said:


> 120.00 is high in my area. But I do sell some that high. All my acrylic calls go for 100-130. The wife open the box of that HRB the other day and said dang you have enough wood already. I said you can never have enough wood. Lol


 
My wife says crazy things like that occasionally. It's really starting to concern me. If it continues, I may have to get her some professional help.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kyle Hayes (Jan 5, 2014)

Man, those calls look amazing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shagee415 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks Kyle


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 6, 2014)

Shane - Very nice work. Good shape, nice turn and excellent finish. What did you use to pop the grain and what is the finish? CA?


----------



## Shagee415 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks Scoot. I used Master Magic laquer spray from woodcraft. But I'm fixin to try out the spar/mineral spirits 50/50 mix. I put 6 coats on them.


----------

